# Autumn/Russian Olive...



## BCB (Aug 21, 2016)

How far north is this shrub blooming...

I live in Western PA and it is not blooming yet...

Should be soon though...

Thanks...BCB


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I live in Augusta County, VA and our Autumn Olives started blooming a little over a week ago.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Not yet blooming up here north of Albany,NY, but I wouldn't expect it to be even in a normal year. Last week's heat wave hustled weather-delayed plants along, so we're edging closer back to normal blooming period. I'd say from being 2 to 3 weeks delayed a couple of weeks ago, we are now only about a week delayed.

I don't think even last winter's early, deep, and sustained cold will have damaged its flowering buds, so patience will get its reward.

Nancy


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I live 70 miles WSW of Indianapolis IN still not blooming here yet


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

As Russian olive was mentioned, when does it bloom.
Johno


----------



## duckcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

We're at or just past peak bloom for Autumn Olive in Easton, MD (Eastern shore of the Bay) now.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Russian olive not blooming here yet but it's close to blooming. 
I'd say within the week if the weather holds warm and dry.
For reference Crab apples just started blooming a day ago, as did high bush blueberry.


----------



## BCB (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, the Olive and Privet are done in Western PA, at least in my area. The flowers are falling off...

What might the next source of pollen/nectar be in this area?...

I did notice, in spite of the hundreds and hundreds of Olive and Privet shrubs, the bees didn't seem to store any of it in my recently added super. I wonder why?...

But, they have started to draw comb on the foundations of that super...

Thanks...BCB


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Mine, OTOH, will just start to open early next week. 

Nancy


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Autumn olive is a shrub like plant ( elaeagnus umbellata ) which flowers in spring around the end of April into May in my area when there is quite a lot of forage available for bees, The Russian olive ( Alaeagnus augustifolia ) is a small tree up to 25 ft in height which flowers in mid summer when there is much less forage available hence my interest in the species. They are supposed to be quite established in the western areas of the country and I believe that bees take to them as they do the Autumn olive. Has anyone had any experience with Russian olives.
Johno


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Autumn olive bloomed here around April 15, I believe. Russian olive came on a month later as the blackberries faded, and are now past their peak.


----------



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

Here in West Michigan the AO started blooming last week for us.


----------

